# Asbestos and Popcorn



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I read that pre 1989 homes could have lead in paint and asbestos in popcorn. Did most popcorn made back then typically have asbestos in it. What else might have asbestos that I might run into, and how do you test for it.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

A+ Texture said:


> I read that pre 1989 homes could have lead in paint and asbestos in popcorn. Did most popcorn made back then typically have asbestos in it. What else might have asbestos that I might run into, and how do you test for it.


1989 sound late but don't take my word.


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

This says most drywall compound from 1980 on should be asbestos free
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_compound
i'm sure theres a lot more info on the web some where


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Count on asbestos being in old plaster, floor tiles, ceiling tiles, insulation (rock wool, vermiculite), duct work, pipe insulation and of course your morning donut. Wash it down good with hot coffee :thumbup:


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

In 1972 their was a big push to eliminate most Asbestos, but Drywall, mastics and pipe Insulation got around to it much later...Always wet the stuff down and treat it as a health hazard! (use plenty of poly and duct tape)


----------



## mrp (Dec 1, 2007)

Check the yellowpages for local testing labs. It's not too expensive, ~$30.00 IIRC. 

Besides ceiling spray, the most common potential exposure I see is in vermiculite insulation when removing plaster ceilings.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

simplejack said:


> In 1972 their was a big push to eliminate most Asbestos, but Drywall, mastics and pipe Insulation got around to it much later...Always wet the stuff down and treat it as a health hazard! (use plenty of poly and duct tape)


I thought the mudd had asbestos in it and never knew the drywall had it in it too. I guess I need to be a lot more careful when doing work on older houses.:laughing::sad: 


mrp said:


> Check the yellowpages for local testing labs. It's not too expensive, ~$30.00 IIRC.
> *
> Besides ceiling spray, the most common potential exposure I see is in vermiculite insulation when removing plaster ceilings.*


WTF, now you tell me.:sad:


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks guys very useful info. So whats the procedure for disposing of it?? Theres got to be some sort of regulation right? Plus is there any way of testing for it yourself?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

A+ Texture said:


> Thanks guys very useful info. So whats the procedure for disposing of it?? Theres got to be some sort of regulation right? Plus is there any way of testing for it yourself?


Once an asbestos screening is done and you find ACM, an Asbestos survey needs to be done, then if it has over 1% of asbestos in it, it is considered ACM and must either be removed or sealed, a properly licensed asbestos abatement contractor will need to do the abatement.

Environmental Engineers will do the screening and survey and have the materials tested in a certified lab, if the materials are close to 1%, they can do a point count and if it is less than 1%, it would not be considered ACM.

There are Federal and State laws governing how asbestos abatement jobs are done, which includes semi annual xrays and health check ups on the workers doing the abatement projects.

Almost all 9x9 tiles will be ACM.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, just double wrap all debris in minimum 1 mil poly and chuck it in the waste bin...It all goes to the same place, trust me.

I've been Licensed for haz abatement 6 times and after a few years you find out that the "Professional" Haz haulers take it to the same dumps!

If you want added safety mark the "bags" with the word Asbestos with a Sharpie!

Done and done! Remember *Keep it wet at all times*! it's _mostly_ hazardous when air bourne...or ingested!


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

simplejack said:


> Nah, just double wrap all debris in minimum 1 mil poly and chuck it in the waste bin...It all goes to the same place, trust me.
> 
> I've been Licensed for haz abatement 6 times and after a few years you find out that the "Professional" Haz haulers take it to the same dumps!
> 
> ...


I use EMSL labs. http://www.emsl.com/ Like said above about $35.
I use it mostly for older condo water restoration jobs that have popcorn ceilings. Have never had a positive test yet. 

As for the rest of it......Gimmeee a hell yea !!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey don't forget to tell the homeowner that before you scrape a 2'x 2' section or bigger the EPA says you have to tell them if their house was built before 1989 that it could have Lead base paints and Asbestoes, Then they have 60 days before any work can be done. this gives them the time to do research before they have you tear their house up. a guy in Baltimore I believe was where he was from got Fined $63,000 cause he didn't tell people this before he did the work:w00t:


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats dumb, I'm sure nobody actually does it though. When a customer finally decides to get the work done the last thing they wanna do is wait 2 months, suddenly it needs to be done yesterday. Good to know though, I'll look into that.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

A+ Texture said:


> Thats dumb, I'm sure nobody actually does it though. When a customer finally decides to get the work done the last thing they wanna do is wait 2 months, suddenly it needs to be done yesterday. Good to know though, I'll look into that.


In Florida we have a notice period as well before we start an asbestos abatement job, I think it is 72 hours, and then they have to tell them how long the job will take, that is so they can arrange to do spot checks while the work is being done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

If you're really worried about the asbestos, sell them on overlaying with 1/2" and refinish. Turn a 1 day job into a whole week!!!


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

If you're really worried about the asbestos, sell them on overlaying with 1/2" and refinish. Turn a 1 day job into a whole week!!! 

As Mr. Burns said, "I like the way Snrub thinks!!" :laughing:


----------

